# How come DTG printers (and DTF printers) require so much maintenance?



## henrikb (Jul 23, 2017)

Normal inkjet printers which print on paper are very reliable and require no maintenance, but all/most DTG and DTF printers seem to require a lot of maintenance. Why is that, considering that both DTG and DTF are inkjet printers?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not sure about DTF. But in the case of DTG it's because the white ink has lots of solids that can clog the tubes and printheads if not maintained properly.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

henrikb said:


> Normal inkjet printers which print on paper are very reliable and require no maintenance


The type of Ink is obviously the difference. Most paper printer inks are just water and dye or pigment.
These inks don't have any binder and are not waterproof.



henrikb said:


> but all/most DTG and DTF printers seem to require a lot of maintenance. Why is that, considering that both DTG and DTF are inkjet printers?


It's not just DTF/DTG printers.
Solvent, UV, and latex are also inkjet printers and they do require maintenance as well.
White ink in particular contains much higher amount of pigment (for opacity) and much more binder as well. This is why white channels need additional maintenance.

Maintenance is annoying, but purpose build DTG/DTF printers are not difficult to maintain.
You just have to stick to the schedule and don't try to cut corners or extend the life of parts.
A bit of competence is also needed. I've seen way too many people doing silly things.


----------



## henrikb (Jul 23, 2017)

TABOB said:


> Maintenance is annoying, but purpose build DTG/DTF printers are not difficult to maintain.
> You just have to stick to the schedule and don't try to cut corners or extend the life of parts.
> A bit of competence is also needed. I've seen way too many people doing silly things.


Great answer! So the purpose built DTG/DTF printers are easier to do maintenance on than the "re-built" inkjet printers intended for printing on paper?
What kind of competence is needed and what are some common silly things you have seen?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

henrikb said:


> Great answer! So the purpose built DTG/DTF printers are easier to do maintenance on than the "re-built" inkjet printers intended for printing on paper?
> What kind of competence is needed and what are some common silly things you have seen?


A good example is the tube cleaning process.
Done on Epson F2000/F2100 (really easy).




Done on a Converted Printer (not as easy and a bit messy).




I personally prefer the conversion method because I can save the ink... but that's a different story.

DTF conversions are even harder to maintain because of the limited accessibility. 
Disassembly is required for many maintenance jobs.


----------



## shortiecustoms (12 mo ago)

I am curious. What printer is a good "entry level" low maintenance printer? Would it be ok to buy a DTF from Alibaba for example or is a self converted one better? I am very interested in starting my DTF journey but I want to ask as many questions weather they are dumb or not because I want to make the most informed decision. Thank you so much for your help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hitrodup478 (6 mo ago)

shortiecustoms said:


> I am curious. What printer is a good "entry level" low maintenance printer? Would it be ok to buy a DTF from Alibaba for example or is a self converted one better? I am very interested in starting my DTF journey but I want to ask as many questions weather they are dumb or not because I want to make the most informed decision. Thank you so much for your help it is greatly appreciated.


Did you ever find an answer I’m looking to purchase one myself but the maintenance is what has me in the fence about investing so much in something that could turn into a nightmare


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

There is no such thing as an entry level low maintenance printer. All those cheap printers on alibaba are garbage. I got 3 to see where the technology and none work reliably. They are using epson printers made for using a much finer ink that DTF ink so you get frequent head blockages. Once the head is too far gone you end up needing a new head which costs as much as the printer. Then the Acrorip they love to sell doesn't install on all country Windows - some need Chinese windows. All in all money wasted. Even the units with an ink recycler to keep the white ink flowing all the time are rubbish. Don't waste your money.


----------

